# GW501516 Anyone has any experiance with this?



## Imosted (Feb 18, 2012)

*"GW501516" - Reduces fat & greatly produces slow twitch muscle *

Mice which can run almost twice the distance of normal mice have been genetically engineered by US scientists.

"This is the first animal engineered for increased endurance," says  Ronald Evans of the Salk Institute in La Jolla, California, whose team  created the mice.

But Evans adds that the work also suggests that drugs already in  clinical development may, unintentionally, boost endurance. "The  potential for this to be abused by athletes is real," he points out.

Pills that mimic the benefit of exercise could also help patients whose  conditions prevent them from exercising and building muscle, such as  people suffering from obesity. In fact, it was while studying genes  involved in obesity and fat metabolism that Evans's team stumbled across  how to make mice long distance runners.

The focus of their work was a protein called PPARdelta, known to play a  role in promoting the burning of fat and fighting obesity.

In previous work, his team has shown that increasing the activity of  PPARdelta in fat cells encourages cells to reduce their fat stores. In  the body, however, the greatest consumer of fat is slow twitch muscle,  the type of muscle that gives athletes endurance. The other major type  of muscle is fast twitch which is powered mainly by sugar and is  responsible for strength and rapid reaction.
Conditioned athletes

So Evans's team genetically-engineered mice to produce extra PPARdelta in their muscle. *As  expected, when these engineered mice and control mice were put on a  high fat diet for 97 days, the engineered mice experience only one-third  of the weight gain that controls did.*

But to the researchers' surprise, increasing PPARdelta also had a *dramatic effect on the muscle composition itself: it doubled the amount of slow twitch muscle.*

"These mice are genetically in better shape. They behave like  conditioned athletes," says Evans. When tested, the marathon mice were  able to *run 92 per cent longer than normal controls. *

It is unclear whether boosting PPARdelta levels later in life - or in  people - would similarly enhance endurance. But, by coincidence, a drug  called GW501516 which activates PPARdelta directly - is being clinically  tested as a treatment to lower blood cholesterol and fat by the  pharmaceutical company GlaxoSmithKline.

Evans has already shown the new drug causes many of the same genetic  changes in muscle cells triggered by increasing levels of PPARdelta  protein.
Therapeutic purposes

The question that remains is whether the drug alone will be enough to  increase endurance "I suspect that animals training with the drug will  increase endurance more rapidly," predicts Evans.

Evans says he has no affiliation with GlaxoSmithKline. And the company has so far been able to provide any comment on the work.

Farnaz Khadem, a spokesperson for the World Anti-Doping Agency, which  strives to make sporting competitions drug-free, says she would not be  surprised if cheating athletes would try taking GW501516, if it becomes  available.

"Most doping involves a substance developed for therapeutic purposes  being used for a sports purpose," she says. "Medical science is moving  forward, which is good. But it also means we've got to be on our toes." 			 		

​


----------



## Imosted (Feb 19, 2012)

bump


----------



## Imosted (Feb 20, 2012)

Nobody?


----------



## tjsulli (Feb 20, 2012)

Imosted said:


> Nobody?


GW1516 Log


----------



## Imosted (Feb 21, 2012)

Hmm i thought they were two different things , lol my bad


----------



## blergs. (Feb 21, 2012)

I have not used it myself, but I knwo a place that carrys it and people have been using it. not a sponser here though so out of respect, pm me if your interested, I wont post it here.

I have recently givin in to my curiosity and started MK/osta along with some teste,maste,primo.
curious how this will work out


----------



## PappyMason (Feb 21, 2012)

You can noticeably lean out frim this stuff. No endurance gains tho maybe cuz i dropped madd weight


----------



## TheFlyingHammer (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm running it with MK-2866/ostarine with GW-1516 (25mg/5mg daily) right now and I don't know whether it's the GW or the MK but my endurance has gone through the roof. I'm a smoker, 3 a day (I know, shame, shame) but other than that I live a fairly healthy lifestyle and since starting these 2 together my cardio capacity has just rocketed. I can run nonstop now whereas beforehand I had trouble even though I was spending up to half my time at the gym on the treadmill and bike. I've also noticed very good strength gains, more than I expected really. Just be sure to keep yourself hydrated. Don't know which of the 2 is responsible for it but I dry out really quickly during cardio even to the point where it's painful though that was when I first commenced and now I just constantly take small sips of water during cardio and weight training. Overall I'm the same weight at 92kg (173cm) but I'm noticeably smaller around the waist and my gut is dissappearing at a nice rate. Mind you I am not spending a lot of time in the gym (only 3 times a week/1-1.5hrs a session) as my fiance is expecting ina couple of months so my results would be dramatically different if I were trainng harder I imagine. I'd definitely recommend either/both of these as endurance/strength boosters to anyone and am persnally very happy with them. Hope this has been of some help.


----------

